# Marvel Milk



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

A bloke i work with who used to train told me about Marvel Milk powder. Basically its just a milk powder but its like 99% protein. Just wondered if anyone has tried it and what its like?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have looked at a lot of milk powders and the best I've seen is asda but you can't buy it big enough cheap enough you may as well get the cheapest protein you can get, asda has 36 grams per 100 grams, even the best protein shakes arn't 99%, plus the protein wont be very good quality, but if you could get the same product in bulk very cheap it could be a good aid to bulking maybe.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I was wondering what the quality of protein would be like. I have looked on the internet and i cant find Marvel in the supermarkets. :der:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you think that there a deal at the moment for nutrisport 90+ 5kg

for 40 quid free delivary from discount supplements which is a blend of a fast and slow burning protein reasonable amino profile its false economy looking at little tubs of coffee whitener at two quid for 300 grams and so on. but like I said if you could get 25 kg sacks for 10 quid then maybe?


----------



## l3w1s09 (Oct 16, 2009)

marvel is great for protein. i used it in prison like nerly 99% of people in jail do for protein.

I am actually trying to find where to buy it myself at the moment. i have seen on the net that pound shops are selling it for 99p.... the ones that the supermarket are selling are not the right ones that i have used.

this is the exact one that u will need.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.99pstoresltd.com/images/products/small/marvel%2520dried%2520skim%2520milk%2520175g.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.99pstoresltd.com/products.asp%3FCAT_CODE%3D42&h=426&w=336&sz=28&tbnid=YHzNNLo23-DJnM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=99&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmarvel%2Bmilk&hl=en&usg=__P_C9sxubXlr8Kx5Il3_d5yvkem8=&ei=kF3YSrTrDZ6H4gbfheX7CA&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBwQ9QEwBQ


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I got mine from asda, it was exact same as the one on the link


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes I got this from Tesco I think in the larger tub, I'm not sure how cost effective it would be to use on a regular basis compared to protien supplements though

Seen some on ebay, its about £4 + postage for 340g


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

fishfingers said:


> A bloke i work with who used to train told me about Marvel Milk powder. Basically its just a milk powder but its like 99% protein. Just wondered if anyone has tried it and what its like?


Glad i found this thread, some great advice guys!

Although you have confirmed my questions what I was looking for, may i suggest and confirm as the Marvel powder is not cost effective as buying in bulk can cost £££££.

Why not do what I did and mix two scoops with semi skimmed milk then add this to a good quality protein powder. You can easily hit 50-60g shakes.

Let me know what you think when/if you try it...:clap2:


----------



## KajolThappar (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL fraid so - always got a tin at the back of the cupboard and I buy milk in cartons of 24 at a time!!! AND I keep a pint in the freezer!1

Store cupboard mentality me, silly really in this day and age!

__________________

Muscle Progression


----------

